# Alabama Roll Call



## Ala Dan

Stand Up And Be Counted If You From BamaLand~! :-D


----------



## cigarlover

From Birmingham area.......... By way of Atlanta


----------



## JHG

Huntsville Area


----------



## nobodE

Hello from Tuscumbia, way up here on the Tennessee River.


----------



## gene

Another one from tuscumbia, roll Tide------


----------



## Benzbuilder

Tuscaloosa Gun club here.


----------



## Vulcan_Bomber

Athens area, but a very lost Brit... did they say turn left or right at the 3rd penguin???


----------



## Benzbuilder

Vulcan_Bomber said:


> Athens area, but a very lost Brit... did they say turn left or right at the 3rd penguin???


Left, I think, it could have been right. But, I'm pretty sure it was the forth penguin.


----------



## capbuster

just outside birmingham, in bessemer,alabama.


----------



## SauerAttitude

I'm in Dothan, which is 90 miles from everywhere. :smt022


----------



## Mr. P

Party crasher..used to live in Dothan, Enterprise and Daleville at one time.:smt023


----------



## GypsyBill

Spanish Fort (LA) for the past 7 years.. by way of TX (and the rest of the world - retired USAF still working for the Fed)


----------



## jamesf0622

Ozark, AL here. Anybody going to the gun show in Dothan this weekend?


----------



## jmoln

Arley by way of Atlanta


----------



## apart

New Hope, near Huntsville.


----------



## Rustycompass

*Almost .... soon, very soon.*

Departing from Florida & soon to be resident of Guntersville.


----------



## mvslay

Semmes, near Mobile


----------



## truman565

Go to school at UA but currently co-op at Honda in Lincoln.


----------



## Don357

*Roll Call!!!!!!*

Semmes , near Mobile.

I saw someone from Enterprise, Daleville, Ozark, and I thought Ft Rucker.
I'm former CBT HVY ENGR , 3 yrs at Rucker with C Co. 46th ENGR BN.

"Go RotorHeads":smt023


----------



## slowroller

Sheffield AL, Here....


----------



## Domanfp

Auburn here.


----------



## cidah

Wow, a couple of guys from Semmes. I'm in Mobile, just outside of Semmes, even grew up in Semmes. Small world.


----------



## auburntiger1998

War Eagle! Spent many of happy year in Auburn (Heart of Dixie is still my favorite gun shop) and miss it every day!


----------



## Rmart30

Birmingham here .


----------



## TheReaper

Mobile:smt023


----------



## tradrick

Ashville,AL.here.Just outside of Gadsden.


----------



## YELLOWRADO

grand bay here. working in anchorage for the time being.


----------



## Enforcer6908

Going to school at Auburn Univ. now, originally from Pleasant Grove (right outside B-ham).

War Eagle!


----------



## Redwolf

Do I count, HOR is Geraldine, AL. Stationed at Bragg


----------



## Exmil

Bout 65 miles east of B'ham.ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## slugdog

Chilton County. Clanton, to be exact. Mostly ******** around here, and that's the way we like it. Bring it on, hunting season's too short........ Oh, yeah.... Roll freakin' Tide!!!!!


----------



## macgulley

Opelika, Al.:smt1099


----------



## auwrestler197

Dothan here!


----------



## stewart51

Huntsville here


----------



## Stainz

Brooklyn native - lived in Chalkville (Clay) since '76. Retireed educator. AU '75 - War Eagle!

Stainz


----------



## meanmachine1961

Muscle Shoals


----------



## BOBBYCRAWLEY

mobile here:watching:


----------



## Thanatos

Phenix City....just across the river from Columbus, GA


----------



## sliponby

Auburn since June 1986. Passed through to see a friend I met in Louisiana on my way back to B'ham, and have lived here ever since. Grew up a Tide fan. Still pull for them except the Iron Bowl. A big War Eagle and a smaller Roll Tide.:smt1099


----------



## zetti1

Birmingham here but work for UA in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Six7zero9

huntsville,al here..... roll tide!


----------



## zetti1

I guess it is never too late to add to the thread. I live in Birmingham but work in Tuscaloosa for The University.


----------



## SEMPERFIDELUS8403

*Ummm...*



Vulcan_Bomber said:


> Athens area, but a very lost Brit... did they say turn left or right at the 3rd penguin???


left I thank... or was at the 4th 1....eithar way welcome ta Dixie!!!! ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## SEMPERFIDELUS8403

*Ala-Freakin-Bama!!!*

ROLL TIDE!!!! *cough* war *cough* eagle.... :smt082 I live in Camden.... find the edge of the Earth, then go lil further... its on the left... or right.... o ull find it, just look for the black hole lol


----------



## mjeter

Montgomery


----------



## olgeorge

Ardmore, by way of Lima, OH


----------



## Axodeth

Hello from Pinson AL.


----------



## Ascension

Birmingham here


----------



## VitalStatistic

Athens, AL here.


----------



## GCBHM

Birmingham area...here.


----------



## Newell52

Hartselle for the past 34 years. Originally from the Great Smoky Mountains in Western North Carolina. North Alabama is very much like the Mountains, God fearing, down to earth people. Love it here.


----------



## BBtruck

Roll Tide!! Huntsville AL.


----------



## wallyjar

Theodore, AL


----------



## gandog56

Mobile


----------



## BionicRdnck

Arab, by way of Jacksonville.


----------



## barrya

Eva, Al. Roll Tide!!


----------



## high pockets

Shelby County, currently stranded in NE GA

I sure wish I were back home!


----------

